# dog runs up to people and barks when off leash



## Dani&Marlow (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi All,

Our Marlow is about as friendly as they come, not a mean bone in her body. In the past 4-5 months she's started running up to people when she's playing fetch off leash. She'll head straight over with a ball in her mouth woofing in a full body wiggle and from my perspective knowing her it doesn't seem aggressive in the slightest. However, to those she's running up to I could see how it might be startling or scry - she's a 68lb med/large dog - and I had hoped she'd grow out of it as she's just 2 and goofy. Today though an incident happened that was scary for me and I'm worried to have her off leash again, which is normally 2 hours of our day. She ran a big circle around a guy who walked through where we were playing fetch in an empty park during off leash hours we go to 5 days/week and the guy threatened to kick her and put a gun to my head. The seriousness of his threat isn't something for this forum, but I never want to experience something like that ever again. How can we break her of this behaviour? Her recall is usually perfect as we've worked hard on it and when I call her as she's heading over to someone she'll come back 95% of the time but the other 5% she's set her sights or they walk directly to where we are.

The running up to someone isn't a huge issue in our city, there are dogs everywhere and we only go to off leash dog parks so we're not violating any bylaws and people usually know it's a dog park. It's the barking, even with the ball in the mouth it's scary and I get it. How do we stop it?

Thanks,
Dani


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

I'd say not to go off leash until you get to 100% You really don't know the person she may approach, some people are deathly afraid of dogs, some actually hate them, and some like the one you described are "off".
You know your dog very well, you simply can't expect someone else to know that she's just being friendly. Some have never even heard the term "body language", a pity but it's true, but it's ultimately up to you to keep your dog safe.
There was recently a video going around of a policeman who shot a dog, it can be argued back and forth about whether that dog was aggressive, what cannot be argued is that the dog was not under the direct control and supervision of its owner. For me, it's not worth the risk.


----------



## Rachel Cowley (Dec 23, 2013)

I have trouble with this too, and I'm aware of how big goldens are so they can seem threatening even if they're just goofy! Ours will literally run into people too, he gets so excited. Joggers are even more enticing! 
I suppose its about practising come and stay (at a distance) with distractions. I wonder if you (and me) should try come and stay and get someone to help you who's running around and acting goofy?? This video is useful. I need to start the hard work!!





 (the first bit you wont need).


----------



## Rachel Cowley (Dec 23, 2013)

just realised your post was from last year...how did it go?


----------



## libertybelle (Feb 3, 2012)

This is a real problem for me too. Libby gets very over excited and just loves to run up to people, she doesn't usually jump up, but just to see a dog galloping towards you can be quite scary for some people. It scares me....I'm always on my guard in case of children, bikes, horses (nightmare!) .... I tend to go out for a walk or run with her really early in the morning just to avoid situations, which is a shame  Did you find a solution? How's your training going?


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

I would love to hear a solution for this too...or even some ideas to try. Zoey use to be great off leash and stayed right with me...now she's suddenly changed. If she sees someone coming she will run up to them and either run straight into them or stop at their feet and lean into them....all the people that then pet het don't exactly help either...just encourages it more.


----------

